# sublimation pricing on tshirts



## grannmomm44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, I have just started sublimation on poly 
tshirts, I'm not sure how to price them, what the cost is of a 11x17 printed design. Also I am having a problem with art work coming out pinkish instead of red. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also, do you suggest heavy, med, or light pressure and what temp do you suggest and time printed. I would appreciate any imput on these questions, Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forums 

Usually the temperature for t-shirts is 400F (200C), light to medium pressure for about 40-60 seconds. You will have to do some experimenting and see what works best for your equipment. With some fabrics to avoid shine I drop down temperature a little but increase dwell time. 
There are a lot of helpful tips and tricks in dye-sublimation section of the forums: Dye Sublimation - T-Shirt Forums or do a search on subjects you need to know and you 'll be surprised how much information you'll find here 

Good luck!


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

grannmomm44 said:


> Hi, I have just started sublimation on poly
> tshirts, I'm not sure how to price them, what the cost is of a 11x17 printed design. Also I am having a problem with art work coming out pinkish instead of red. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also, do you suggest heavy, med, or light pressure and what temp do you suggest and time printed. I would appreciate any imput on these questions, Thanks


Is it pinkish on the paper? or on the shirt after you print it? If it is on the paper , dont worry about just press it, the color will most likely change once it is pressed.


----------



## grannmomm44 (Apr 16, 2009)

No, the pink is not on the sub paper, it's the color that is printing, I can't seem to get a good red, what RGB number should make a good red, probably should be my question. I used red off the RGB chart, and that had too much orange in it, then when I try to adjust it, I get too much pink or blue. When I print right from a jpg. that has red in it, it tend to have a pinkish tone when it prints. What can I do?


----------



## grannmomm44 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Hotronix from stahls, 16 x 20 swing away. Also, when you print, do you use the realistic setting or vivid in the sub print program? I have been told not to print with too much ink, and that 200 dpi is enough for design with normal print or in the sub printer realistic.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to dye sublimation. Red can be a real challenge even for some of the largest companies. Couple things to try as each combination of paper, color profile, fabric will give youy different results. First if it is light make sure you are printing an red that is RGB not CMYK. CMYK tends to be muted with many profiles. If this was the case you would also have blacks coming out more like dark grey. For us and our set up the best all around red is 247, 0, 0.

Good Luck


----------



## grannmomm44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank You, I will try this today. Also, what type of pressure do you use, and time and any other suggestions to help make my sub printing look it's best.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi
Are you having any problems printing black? Because when we tried it turned into a dark blue becasie we were doing it in a mirror image? 
Any advice on a black CMYK code would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

if the color on the paper is not matching, try pressing a test shirt. That was my thoughts on my first few I printed before I pressed and the color on the paper did not match the color I was wanting. But once I pressed it, the color was good to go. pressure was the next factor and how heavy the ink laid onto the shirt. I was getting a haze on black color and went to a heavier pressure on the press and the black came out good finally. Same with colors, they were a bit light at first, added pressure to the press and the colors became more vivid and darker (more ink to the shirt).

Ken


----------



## kinki teeze (Aug 22, 2011)

grannmomm44 said:


> No, the pink is not on the sub paper, it's the color that is printing, I can't seem to get a good red, what RGB number should make a good red, probably should be my question. I used red off the RGB chart, and that had too much orange in it, then when I try to adjust it, I get too much pink or blue. When I print right from a jpg. that has red in it, it tend to have a pinkish tone when it prints. What can I do?


I know this is a day late and a dollar short. seeing that this is 2011 however i use a pantone chart for each ink i use and paper specifically which shows me the colors that print when sublimated onto a shirt ... email me at [email protected] for anyone who would like a email of a pantone chart


----------



## wizzard1326 (Aug 8, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> Welcome to dye sublimation. Red can be a real challenge even for some of the largest companies. Couple things to try as each combination of paper, color profile, fabric will give youy different results. First if it is light make sure you are printing an red that is RGB not CMYK. CMYK tends to be muted with many profiles. If this was the case you would also have blacks coming out more like dark grey. For us and our set up the best all around red is 247, 0, 0.
> 
> Good Luck


CMYK for red that works great...31 100 98 1
Try it and see what you think.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wizzard1326 said:


> CMYK for red that works great...31 100 98 1
> Try it and see what you think.


Not recommending anyone work in CMYK when sublimating, also, those numbers can only be valid for a specific printer model using a specific ink with a specific sublimation profile. In other words they have to be using what ever you are using.

For a different ink, printer model and sublimation profile that colors numeric values will not "map" the same in the gamut plot.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

grannmonn44 Please delete your PM you box is full


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

skdave said:


> grannmonn44 Please delete your PM you box is full


Might be full due to this being over two years old


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Good point Mark


----------

